# Do UAE banks accept cheques issued from UK?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Was wondering whether anyone has ever processed a cheque here in the UAE that has been issued from another Country?


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

*UK Tax Related Question*

Also, I've recently received a refund of contributions paid into a pension scheme in the UK but the pension fund has deducted tax from the amount. I left the UK in 2008 and was wondering whether tax is applicable and should be refunded by HMRC?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I tried to pay a GBP cheque into my Emirates AED account, they told me it would take 2 months to clear, so I politely told them where they could ram that idea.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

JunFan said:


> Also, I've recently received a refund of contributions paid into a pension scheme in the UK but the pension fund has deducted tax from the amount. I left the UK in 2008 and was wondering whether tax is applicable and should be refunded by HMRC?


since the pension scheme is in the UK they are entitled to take tax out, plus your contributions were also paid in the UK they can still take tax from it.


----------



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> Also, I've recently received a refund of contributions paid into a pension scheme in the UK but the pension fund has deducted tax from the amount. I left the UK in 2008 and was wondering whether tax is applicable and should be refunded by HMRC?


Hash4272 is right, the scheme administrator can and should deduct the tax when paying back to the refund. Although this would only be the 20% so if you were a higher rate tax payer then you would have had to declare the rest via self assesment.

Technically, you would have been entitled to a rebate of the tax atributable to the pension conts made in the year that you left the UK but to be honest unless you were making fairly large pension conts then its not really a worthwhile process.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Also, I've recently received a refund of contributions paid into a pension scheme in the UK but the pension fund has deducted tax from the amount. I left the UK in 2008 and was wondering whether tax is applicable and should be refunded by HMRC?


You would have made net contributons, so the refund will also be net of tax.
-


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

My friend told me that she tried to do this with Commercial Bank of Dubai and they didn’t allow it. So quite possibly depends which bank u go to..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was wondering whether anyone has ever processed a cheque here in the UAE that has been issued from another Country?


Some of the larger or more international banks will do this, but at a cost and it takes ages to clear. Do you not have a bank account in the currency that the cheque is issued in?
-


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Branches of same banks get to trouble with honoring checks. How much more with a different bank. Worse, of an overseas origin? 

IMO, asking banks here to honor a foreign check should be one's last resort. Or is it already?


----------

